
E. B. White's eulogy to the Ford Model T (1936) - kibwen
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1936/05/16/farewell-my-lovely
======
kibwen
In addition to the way that he describes the Model T as a cultural milestone
for his generation (seeming similar to, say, how the iPod was for mine), I
found it fascinating how he describes the car's ubiquitous hackability in a
way that would be foreign to most car owners today.

